# An Erotica a Day --- Keeps the Bill Collectors Away



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm interested in writing an erotica a day starting on Monday, October 20th. Mine will be about 5k words or so. I won't be editing them or publishing them until sometime next month.  I'll be writing Monday-Friday for one week (and perhaps do another week after that if this one goes well)

Would you like to join me?

If so, please email me at: JamieLakeNovels AT gmail DOT com we can do Gmail Chat and do writing sprints or just check in at the end of the day to be accountable with each other.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's funny. I was going to challenge myself to do exactly the same thing starting tomorrow. I've written six and a half over the past week and a half, and it's done wonders for my bottom line. I really want to up my production level and I'd love to join you.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome, Kalypso. Wanna email me and tomorrow morning? I'll respond so we can start Monday, if you want.

Do you write under the same pen name as Kalypso?


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got a few pen names. I don't usually share any with anyone. Not sure why I'm so leery. In erotica, I could just start a new pen name tomorrow and start over, and one stars don't even matter. But it will be fun to share with someone. I'll email you a bit later tonight. We can start Monday, officially. I have some other stuff I need to get ready to publish this weekend, that it might be nice to focus on and get out of the way.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome. I'm only writing gay erotica. I wouldn't know what to do with a vagina ...


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll join in. Sending mail now


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

jamielakenovels said:


> Awesome. I'm only writing gay erotica. I wouldn't know what to do with a vagina ...


 

I'd love to do a challenge like this, but I'm about to start work on a serial that needs to be to the editor in less than 30 days. BUT I do plan on releasing one or two short erotic m/m stories a week.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for those who have emailed me. Looking forward to starting the challenge on Monday. I emailed everyone back so check your emails and add me to your Google Circles so that we can chat and maybe set up Writing sprints.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Sending email now if it's not too late.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

jamielakenovels said:


> I'm interested in writing an erotica a day starting on Monday, October 20th. Mine will be about 5k words or so. I won't be editing them or publishing them until sometime next month. I'll be writing Monday-Friday for one week (and perhaps do another week after that if this one goes well)
> 
> Would you like to join me?
> 
> If so, please email me at: JamieLakeNovels AT gmail DOT com we can do Gmail Chat and do writing sprints or just check in at the end of the day to be accountable with each other.


Jamie, I wish you and everyone else the best of luck with this challenge. I wish I could join you, but because I have more than just my erotica to write, I can only write one erotic story a week.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd like to join you, because I'm going to start erotica writing. But I can't start until November 5, which is when my next WIP drops. Will you still be doing it then?


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the support, everyone! Just wanted to reiterate, we're only doing this for 5 days this Monday-Friday but if it goes well, you never know, maybe we'll do it again the following week.

EelKat, here's a link to how to chat with Gmail (another form of Google Hangouts except that we won't be doing any audio or video): http://www.wikihow.com/Chat-in-Gmail


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm in with a pen name. Sounds fun.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in.

I sent you an email. I don't know if we can all chat through Jamie? If not then would be good to connect with the rest of you as well.

I find deadline and accountability a great motivator


----------



## SarahWritesSometimes (Aug 18, 2014)

I'd like to join too. I'll send you an email Jamie. Thanks!


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool, I emailed everyone who emailed me and I added them to my Circles.  Check the "Social" tab in your gmail in case you don't see it in your regular inbox.  See you all on Monday. I'm going to start writing Monday no later than 11am ET/8am PST if anyone wants to sprint with me at that time, that'd be great.  I normally write in 20 minute sprints, take a 5 minute break, then 20 minutes, break, etc.

I'm serious about this challenge so, it's nice to connect with other authors who are serious about it too.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got a little kid, so I can't commit to a specific time, but I can commit to writing and completing one 5000 word story per day.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

This fits in well with my current challenge, which I'm running behind on.  

I'm in. I'll send an email when I get home.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

Jaime, I'd love to join in as well if it's not too late.  Email sent.    
I'm not at the speed the rest of you are at but am trying to get more consistent and up my word count.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I was wondering how many days you were going to do this, and then I saw your other post. I was imagining one a day for like, 20 years.    Whew! {For some reason, I read all the erotica threads.}

On a side note, swolf's siggie is back!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to do a pen name as well, and a modified goal of one or two a week since I still have to write my series. Thanks for starting this, and I emailed you.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, guys! First add my to your Google Circle: jamielakenovels AT gmail then email me. If you'd like to know how to add someone you can go here: http://www.wikihow.com/Create-Circles-in-Google%2B


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

If for any reason, the GChat (Google Hangout) is too confusing for you to use, you can just post here in the message board thread at the end of each day your word count for the story (and maybe a screenshot of the last page, if you want).


----------



## Emma Waltz (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you for organizing this   I sent you an email - hope I can join!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm boosting this post since we're starting today. I'm thinking of starting a new name for my contemporary billionaire erotic romance. I'm still going to do only 5000 word shorts this week, but I've got the hankering to write twisted billionaires and their clueless ingénues.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I'm boosting this post since we're starting today. I'm thinking of starting a new name for my contemporary billionaire erotic romance. I'm still going to do only 5000 word shorts this week, but I've got the hankering to write twisted billionaires and their clueless ingenues.


Are you all actually writing _and_ publishing a 5K erotica short per day? That's pretty ambitious.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not sure how much I will get published this week. I might shave all my rough drafts and proof and make covers over the weekend, then publish on Monday. We'll see. When I get motivated, I can get a lot done, even with the three year old running around. Well, I'm going to shower and put on pants and start writing my twisted billionaires. It's a risk because my sunny smut is doing pretty well, but I want to try something new for a few days.


----------



## Emma Waltz (Oct 4, 2014)

If you're having trouble joining/finding the chat, try clicking the "More" button in your Gmail side bar. It should be listed beneath "Inbox," "Sent Mail," "Drafts," and so on. Once you click that, more options should appear. One of those will be "Chat." After clicking it, if you have joined the circle Jamie invited you to, you should see messages from the group chat where you would ordinarily see emails in your inbox. You can also click the "Open Hangouts" button beneath the chat messages to make it pop up as a separate chat window.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Oct 8, 2014)

For those trying to join the hangout, you actually have to enable Hangouts WITHIN Google Chat WITHIN Gmail.

Click on the drop down arrow by your name and click "Try the New Google Hangouts." Gmail will refresh.

Go back to that same menu again by your name in the slightly modified chat column and click on the section that say invites. Then accept the invitation to the chat of you have it or ask someone else in your circles to invite you.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Since I'm not running Chrome on my PC, I had to download Hangouts onto my iPhone.  I can see Jamie on there, but no groups or hangouts or other users.  Anyone using this combination and can point me in the right direction?  Thanks.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

I've been unable to join the chat group, not sure why. I want to thank Emma who's been trying to debug with me but so far to no avail. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.

I'm using the Chrome browser and am able to chat individually with Emma and Jaime. I've added both to my G+ and have them in one of my circles. But I don't see anything that indicates I'm part of the Erotica A Day circle, nor do I see anything in my chat / Hangout windows beyond the individual chats I've had with them both. Emma gets the following error when she tries to invite me to join the group chat session: "No results matching that email".

If you'd like to try and invite me, my email is: jsviolett [at] gmail [dot] com

Here's what I see on my GMail screen


http://imgur.com/PnhMiL7


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who participated today. I finished two eroticas that were halfway done before and I know that out of the 18 people who contacted me wanting to participate, at least 5 or so sprinted this morning with me and got quite a bit done too. 

Congrats to everyone! Feel free, if you weren't able to sprint, to post your word count today here in the message board thread. 

See you all tomorrow. I'll be starting no later than 11am ET tomorrow but after my afternoon meditation/nap today, I might do some more writing tonight.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

Micki23 said:


> See the little bubble at the lower left with the quotation marks in it?


Alas, in the screenshot you see the icon you mention *is* selected. When I go to hangouts I only see the 2 existing chats.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm at 4000 words, but the rest is all down hill. This story might end up being longer than that, just to complete one arc of this three part erom serial. Spending my time writing erom is a bit of a risk because I know how well smut sells, but I wanted to give billionaires a shot. I'll post my total word count later. I often write late at night, so I don't know how much I'll get done today.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, gmail is too much of a challenge for me. Frustrating to say the least. 

Isn't there a free chat that people can just log into without getting a headache? Personally, I'd really enjoy an informal writers 'support' chat group just to know I'm not the only one slaving away.  Just to check in when taking a pause.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

I seem to remember that kboards has a chat room ...


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Great! Any reason why it is so well hidden or am I going blind?


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

JSViolett said:


> I've been unable to join the chat group, not sure why. I want to thank Emma who's been trying to debug with me but so far to no avail. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.
> 
> I'm using the Chrome browser and am able to chat individually with Emma and Jaime. I've added both to my G+ and have them in one of my circles. But I don't see anything that indicates I'm part of the Erotica A Day circle, nor do I see anything in my chat / Hangout windows beyond the individual chats I've had with them both. Emma gets the following error when she tries to invite me to join the group chat session: "No results matching that email".
> 
> ...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Wrote and published a 6.5k story today for this group, and I'm back to setting up the chat thing.  Broke down and installed Chrome on my PC, and then Hangouts.  Still trying to connect to the hangout created for this group though.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

swolf said:


> Wrote and published a 6.5k story today for this group, and I'm back to setting up the chat thing. Broke down and installed Chrome on my PC, and then Hangouts. Still trying to connect to the hangout created for this group though.


You and me both! Do I need to access through Chrome? I'm getting into G+ chats just fine, just not seeing the group. I hate Chrome.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

JullesBurn said:


> You and me both! Do I need to access through Chrome? I'm getting into G+ chats just fine, just not seeing the group. I hate Chrome.


When I tried to install Hangouts using IE, it told me I needed Chrome.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> Do I need to access through Chrome? I'm getting into G+ chats just fine, just not seeing the group.


I used Chrome and haven't been able to access the group. Like you, I can see the G+ chats fine just not this particular group!


----------



## Emma Waltz (Oct 4, 2014)

Maybe the Hangouts plugin is required [ https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin ]. I think it's only for voice/video Hangouts though.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

Julles just tried creating another *community group* called 'Erotica a Week Club' and I was able to see the notification/invitation to that one without a problem. So I think we both have Hangout's / Google ok. Is it possible we didn't get the original invite?

swolf, would you like us to try to add you to this one to see if your setup is working too? let me know your gmail address and we'll give it a try


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Gmail address is jeanluccheri with the normal gmail suffix.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, everyone! Hope those that were having issues were able to connect. Everyone's been invited to the group chat, added to my circles, etc. If the how-to links I provided in this thread haven't worked for you or the screenshot and help from the others who are trying to help, try to just post your word count at the end of each day here in this thread.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok, for those of you having problems accessing the group as I was, give this a try. For some reason Jaime's invite was considered spam (even though i had him in one of my 'circles') his notification message didn't show up initially. What I had to do was as indicated on this image: 
1. go to your G+ page and click on the *end quote icon* toward the upper right of the page. 
2. Next click on the down arrow / carot in the 'New Hangouts' search bar. 
2. Select "Invites" 
3. Any new invites will show up here and you may HAVE TO WAIT A FEW SECONDS before it will populate with Jaime's message. When I originally went to the page it said "No new hangouts" or something to that effect. Then it refreshed with something it labeled spam, i think. 
Hope this helps!


http://imgur.com/Fw9GM3g


_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks, JS Violett! Hope that helps everyone!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm at 5700 words, still no sex.   But I'm realizing I like writing psycho heros.   Bonus!  Trying to convince myself to finish this serial episode tonight before let myself go level my gnome warlock in WOW.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

JSViolett said:


> Ok, for those of you having problems accessing the group as I was, give this a try. For some reason Jaime's invite was considered spam (even though i had him in one of my 'circles') his notification message didn't show up initially. What I had to do was as indicated on this image:
> 1. go to your G+ page and click on the *end quote icon* toward the upper right of the page.
> 2. Next click on the down arrow / carot in the 'New Hangouts' search bar.
> 2. Select "Invites"
> ...


The spam thing happened to me too. I swear I haven't felt so dumb in years, so thanks for that, Google+  Anyway, once I got in, it seemed so easy so I hope anyone who had problems like I did, finally made their way through.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, I'm in and thinking there has got to be a more user friendly free chat available. 

Also one that doesn't necessitate going through a detail wipe of personal details.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Wasn't able to do any chatting but did get a lot of writing done. 4700 words.  Rough draft but completed story. 

Whew! Just need to do that for the next four days, right?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Was on chat off and on. FIrst rought draft of 5,000 and some words done. All of my 5,000 ones will eventually be made into  10,000 before publishing. It will just be nice to have a bunch of halfway done ones that only need to be fleshed out.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm at 8500 words. I got 'er done, but I can't seem to get to my cliffhanger. My laptop is starting to burn my lap, but I so want to finish today. In other news, this is now a personal best words written day. Jeepers!   I could probably make this freaky relationship a little more complex if I thought about it a little bit longer, or not. I'm not all that attached to it. All I know is it's a twisted billionaire romance, and it will be three parts. Grr... Off to finish. I really thought I'd get my Warcraft on tonight.


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I'm at 8500 words. I got 'er done, but I can't seem to get to my cliffhanger. My laptop is starting to burn my lap, but I so want to finish today. In other news, this is now a personal best words written day. Jeepers!  I could probably make this freaky relationship a little more complex if I thought about it a little bit longer, or not. I'm not all that attached to it. All I know is it's a twisted billionaire romance, and it will be three parts. Grr... Off to finish. I really thought I'd get my Warcraft on tonight.


I had to give up Warcraft to write otherwise I'd never have gotten any done at all!
I've failed at the first hurdle. I can't write in the day because of young kids, so I was going to write all evening, but fell asleep doing bedtime. But I've done 1200 on my "Headmaster" story, which I hope to finish tonight (mine are usually about 7k, so I think it's doable).

I'll be very pleased if this week I can finish one every two days, which means hitting my personal target of 3500k a night. It will be an intensive week, with no room for falling asleep like that! 

So back on the horse tonight, hope to see some of you then


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

My total for yesterday was just over 8800 words. That is a personal best. I did finish the story arc and I think it's decent. Today, I'm going to do a 5000 word smuttastic story.


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm updating here because I ended up typing on my Neo last night to avoid internet distractions. Using that method I got just over 3000 words down, so only another 1000 words and I'll have finished another story, yay!!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I got to 5000 words and finished a story at like 1 a.m. Eh!  

Writing this stuff is like all I can think about. I'm doomed!


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I got to 5000 words and finished a story at like 1 a.m. Eh!
> 
> Writing this stuff is like all I can think about. I'm doomed!


That's fab. It was almost 1am when I stopped as well, I really wanted to push on and finish it, but I would have been up until 2am and my 3 year old gets up at half six


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah... I'm in the same boat. I don't sleep anymore. I'm dumb. I need to get my crap done earlier in the day, but from some reason three year olds are like brain clamps when they are awake. I want to move to a new apartment so bad, and I can almost see it as being possible if I just keep pressing.


----------



## Alexis Adaire (Mar 20, 2014)

GAK! Am I too late to join? I just wrote and published my first title under a new pen name yesterday.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, today concluded Day 3 of 5 of our Erotica a Day and it's going very well. Some have been writing 2 eroticas a day.  I have 6 finished so far because I was able to finish a few that were half done. I think it's going so well, that I might do it again next week. Anyway, it's nice to chit chat and joke around and sprint with other erotica writers in between writing session with Google Chat (Hangouts).  Congrats to everyone who took the plunge, committed and followed through.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

It's been fun. If you decide to do another week, I'll continue. I have a couple of new stories under a new pen name, finished another book today, and am looking forward to tomorrow. I think I'll switch to my original other pen name tomorrow and work on a 10,000 word story tomorrow and Friday. It's been too long since I've put anything out for that pen name.


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

jamielakenovels said:


> Well, today concluded Day 3 of 5 of our Erotica a Day and it's going very well. Some have been writing 2 eroticas a day. I have 6 finished so far because I was able to finish a few that were half done. I think it's going so well, that I might do it again next week. Anyway, it's nice to chit chat and joke around and sprint with other erotica writers in between writing session with Google Chat (Hangouts). Congrats to everyone who took the plunge, committed and followed through.


Two a day? Wow. I've only managed two completed so far over the three days (and both need editing before I can put them out). But I plan to do one more tonight/tomorrow night and then I will have completed three stories over the five day challenge.

Thanks Jamie, for starting this, I love having the extra motivation where ever I can find it!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been having fun with this group.  It's motivated me to get things done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

jamielakenovels said:


> Well, today concluded Day 3 of 5 of our Erotica a Day and it's going very well. Some have been writing 2 eroticas a day. I have 6 finished so far because I was able to finish a few that were half done. I think it's going so well, that I might do it again next week. Anyway, it's nice to chit chat and joke around and sprint with other erotica writers in between writing session with Google Chat (Hangouts). Congrats to everyone who took the plunge, committed and followed through.


I'm enjoying erotica writing more than I thought I would. So if you have any plans to do this in November, let us know. My October is crazy.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

Coming to this late... are you all writing these stories under a new pen name and then putting them in Select, or is everyone doing something different? If you are putting them in select, are you putting them in the erotica category, or romance erotica (I know they are supposed to be smut, but are you saying so?)?


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

BlairErotica said:


> Coming to this late... are you all writing these stories under a new pen name and then putting them in Select, or is everyone doing something different? If you are putting them in select, are you putting them in the erotica category, or romance erotica (I know they are supposed to be smut, but are you saying so?)?


I'm writing them under this pen name (see my signature) and I'm putting them in select. My "capitulating" series couldn't be anything but straight up erotica, but I have another series under another pen name that is still erotica but is going into romance and is outselling the smut by 3 - 1.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks!
The difference in sales is one reason I asked about the categories. That and the potential of being in the dungeon.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine are under a pen name and are going into romance.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I only wrote 2000 words yesterday. I was like in a brain vise. I'd already done a lot of other work, edited, made covers, and released three other stories. Writing felt like torture. I plan to finish that story today and maybe get it edited. I've got a novella waiting to be send back to my proofreader so I really should be doing that. 

I'm putting my work under several different names. The billionaire erom I wrote on Monday will go under a new name in romance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

BlairErotica said:


> Coming to this late... are you all writing these stories under a new pen name and then putting them in Select, or is everyone doing something different? If you are putting them in select, are you putting them in the erotica category, or romance erotica (I know they are supposed to be smut, but are you saying so?)?


I'm participating in this challenge if Jaime does it again in November. In the meantime, I'm writing erotic shorts under a pen name, and I'm putting them in the romance category, if they are appropriate for romance, just like most every other erotica writer with any successful sales does. My next story is a billionaire one, and you can be damn sure it's going into romance and not erotica.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

I never put mine in erotica purgatory. When I first started, I switched categories (same book, same cover, same description) from erotica to romance and my sales skyrocketed in comparison.


----------



## BlairErotica (Mar 1, 2014)

So the consensus seems to be that the only things going into erotica are those devoid of any hint of romance. It certainly seems to make sense from a marketing POV. I changed the category of a story that did have a romance in it from erotica to romance erotica and it went from no sales to some immediately. A sign of the times, I suppose. I have a longer story that is suitable for serialization into 5 to 10k chunks (five or so) that is erotic, but overall has a romantic story and will be doing that, releasing one episode every few days under another pen name, tagging it with the emphasis on being hot romance. It will be an interesting departure. I'll get the entire thing edited and formatted so that I can put in hooks to the following books before I start releasing. Maybe I'll do them one a day and see what happens...it could prove to be an enlightening week.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I put my short smut in erotica. I've got a series that hits the best seller list in it's genre as soon as it gets rank. I mean, I have HEA in some of them, but to be honest, there is no freaking way I would subject romance readers to what I'm writing! It's WAY too kink for mainstream romance.  Honestly, I can't even tell my husband what I'm writing because I don't want to see THAT look on his face. I think that has a lot ot do with what does well in erotica. The freaky kink.

Anyway.

I did't write anything yesterday. I seriously had to take a day off because I was getting really stressed out, not sleeping, obsessing about sales. ARG! But I have to get back in the saddle today. Got to satisfy all those freaky pervs out there. Wait, I'm the freaky perv writer. _Crap._ I'm a freaky perv!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Bah. Started the week so well but got caught in the Real Life trap and was severely sidetracked. 

On the positive side, I got three shorts done. Go me.

On the negative side, I didn't get five shorts done. Nor did I get to chat with any of the fine authors in this thread.

Jamie, I hope we can do this again. Even though I fell short, it was a real booty booster for me. Something I sorely needed.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I did't write anything yesterday. I seriously had to take a day off because I was getting really stressed out, not sleeping, obsessing about sales. ARG! But I have to get back in the saddle today. Got to satisfy all those freaky pervs out there. Wait, I'm the freaky perv writer. _Crap._ I'm a freaky perv!


Everyone is a freaky perv. It's just that most people aren't honest enough - even with themselves - to own up to it.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> Everyone is a freaky perv. It's just that most people aren't honest enough - even with themselves - to own up to it.


Yes. I agree. While mainstream romance may not be full of freaky kinks, it is full of dysfunctional relationships. I mean, my relationship fantasy looks a lot like a guy who is a good dad, helps with the house cleaning, and treats me like an equal. But apparently, "romance" means something like some muscle bound "alpha male" treating you like a possession. Eck. Okay ladies, if that's what you like. 

Maybe in some BDSM fantasy scenario, but that ain't my happily ever after. BUT, writing smut has taught me not to give a crap. My heart is in sff, but the money is in the freak.

I should probably spend more time watching Real Housewives...


----------



## Synthia (Sep 8, 2011)

What about results after publishing?  Is anyone willing to update to tell their success on new pseudonym/new title results in the short run?


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> My heart is in sff, but the money is in the freak.


You are not alone. I started off with two steampunk/alternate history novels that sank without a ripple and never came close to recouping costs on the editing and covers. But I can make a living writing smut, and that beats the hell out of being stuck for the rest of my life in a soul-sucking EDJ.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> You are not alone. I started off with two steampunk/alternate history novels that sank without a ripple and never came close to recouping costs on the editing and covers. But I can make a living writing smut, and that beats the hell out of being stuck for the rest of my life in a soul-sucking EDJ.


Exactly. That's the other thing about putting your work in romance, you do have to worry about things like editing, reviews, and you can't charge $2.99 for a 5k word short. But to make money in erotica, you can't write erotica romance shorts, they kind of have to be the kind of thing you'd never want anyone to know you wrote.

Writing PNR, I want it to be too much like urban fantasy. I want my heroines to be Buffy, but most romance readers prefer Bella. Go figure.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> Exactly. That's the other thing about putting your work in romance, you do have to worry about things like editing, reviews, and you can't charge $2.99 for a 5k word short. But to make money in erotica, you can't write erotica romance shorts, they kind of have to be the kind of thing you'd never want anyone to know you wrote.
> 
> Writing PNR, I want it to be too much like urban fantasy. I want my heroines to be Buffy, but most romance readers prefer Bella. Go figure.


My latest sweet little erom is a $2.99 13k word short that has been ranking as well or better than my PIs because of tons of KU borrows. I think there's a market for erom shorts that KU is opening up; people didn't want to pay $2.99 for a short when they could get novels for that, but now with KU they're willing to give them a try. I'll grant that you can write 2-3 short erotica pieces in the same amount of time as a decent erom, but writing all of those endless sex scenes gets really stale after a while. It's nice to have an alternative that also sells.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> My latest sweet little erom is a $2.99 13k word short that has been ranking as well or better than my PIs because of tons of KU borrows. I think there's a market for erom shorts that KU is opening up; people didn't want to pay $2.99 for a short when they could get novels for that, but now with KU they're willing to give them a try. I'll grant that you can write 2-3 short erotica pieces in the same amount of time as a decent erom, but writing all of those endless sex scenes gets really stale after a while. It's nice to have an alternative that also sells.


That's for sure. I wrote 8500 words of an erom on Monday and went 6000 words before the sex even started. It was like, "Holy crap, I get to develop a story!" To tell the truth, writing psycho heros is kind of fun. I have to admit.

But I think it needs three parts. Are you doing anything with erom standalones? Because if I can write standalones without having to go all serialized, I'd like that.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> That's for sure. I wrote 8500 words of an erom on Monday and went 6000 words before the sex even started. It was like, "Holy crap, I get to develop a story!" To tell the truth, writing psycho heros is kind of fun. I have to admit.
> 
> But I think it needs three parts. Are you doing anything with erom standalones? Because if I can write standalones without having to go all serialized, I'd like that.


I've got an erom series called "Sweet Nothings" and three standalone eroms categorized in Romance - Hot and Bothered, Double or Nothing, and Let's Pretend. They're in my sig if you want to check word counts/ranks. Double or Nothing is an MFM menage romance and it has been a consistent seller. When I released Hot and Bothered I put it straight into Select and it did far better than I expected it to. Good enough that I'll be doing the same thing with my next one.

They may never make as much as daddy/daughter quickies, but they're so much more fun to write.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't make daddy/daughter work. I think I'm the only person in the world who can't seem to sell PI. But I think I've figured out why. Maybe... I got the kink wrong I think.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I can't make daddy/daughter work. I think I'm the only person in the world who can't seem to sell PI. But I think I've figured out why. Maybe... I got the kink wrong I think.


Yeah, it can be tough. It's not really just one kink, either. There's one variant where it's rougher dubcon (usually focused on breeding) and then another where it's almost romance. If you look at Selena Kitt's "Little Brats", hers are all the latter. Both seem to sell, so it's really just about which you prefer to write. I went the erom route with my stepbrother/stepsister PIs and they're doing pretty well. Brother/sister is never going to sell like daddy/daughter, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> Yeah, it can be tough. It's not really just one kink, either. There's one variant where it's rougher dubcon (usually focused on breeding) and then another where it's almost romance. If you look at Selena Kitt's "Little Brats", hers are all the latter. Both seem to sell, so it's really just about which you prefer to write. I went the erom route with my stepbrother/stepsister PIs and they're doing pretty well. Brother/sister is never going to sell like daddy/daughter, but I'm not complaining.


I've tried dubcon and romantic. Still doesn't do well. I even rebranded them. Nothing. I'm sticking with the freaky kink that seems to work. Everything seems to be PI. Maybe different is good. Who knows.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

jamielakenovels said:


> I never put mine in erotica purgatory. When I first started, I switched categories (same book, same cover, same description) from erotica to romance and my sales skyrocketed in comparison.


Yeah Jamie, trust me, I've learned my lesson on that one. My approach changes going forward, and I don't give a crap who here has a problem with it.

You live and learn, and I'm no idiot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> Exactly. That's the other thing about putting your work in romance, you do have to worry about things like editing, reviews, and you can't charge $2.99 for a 5k word short.


Huh? I've downloaded at least three 5K (or close to it) erotica shorts, placed in the romance category, for $2.99/KU, with no reviews and that are ranking well. So I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> Huh? I've downloaded at least three 5K (or close to it) erotica shorts, placed in the romance category, for $2.99/KU, with no reviews and that are ranking well. So I don't know what you're talking about.


I guess KU changes things. Honestly, I think I might venture into romance because I'm sick of my work getting adult filtered for incomprehensible reasons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I guess KU changes things. Honestly, I think I might venture into romance because I'm sick of my work getting adult filtered for incomprehensible reasons.


Yep, that's exactly what I would do.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I would do.


I'm writing in a genre that seems to like me, and I can write because I understand the lifestyle. But I've had my third book filtered. I was never able to figure out why one of them was filtered and it started to slip a lot. The one I just released yesterday wasn't filtered, but then it was. I have no idea why. Honestly. It's so strange. I'm changing every little thing I can imagine. It may be time to make my work a little lighter and put it in romance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> I'm writing in a genre that seems to like me, and I can write because I understand the lifestyle. But I've had my third book filtered. I was never able to figure out why one of them was filtered and it started to slip a lot. The one I just released yesterday wasn't filtered, but then it was. I have no idea why. Honestly. It's so strange. I'm changing every little thing I can imagine. It may be time to make my work a little lighter and put it in romance.


If I attempted to write a sweet romance, I'd never make it. Someone, somewhere in the story, would have to get thrown to the zombies, or cut up with a chain saw, or their head chopped off, or something, for me to stand it. I'm just not _that_ sweet.

But I can write an erotic romance, no problem.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> If I attempted to write a sweet romance, I'd never make it. Someone, somewhere in the story, would have to get thrown to the zombies, or cut up with a chain saw, or their head chopped off, or something, for me to stand it. I'm just not _that_ sweet.
> 
> But I can write an erotic romance, no problem.


I actually can write sweet romance, but the sweetest most psychologically balanced romance I've written is my worst seller.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> If I attempted to write a sweet romance, I'd never make it. Someone, somewhere in the story, would have to get thrown to the zombies, or cut up with a chain saw, or their head chopped off, or something, for me to stand it. I'm just not _that_ sweet.
> 
> But I can write an erotic romance, no problem.


I have the exact opposite problem - I keep trying to insert romance/relationships into stories that should be pure, unadulterated smut. I'll start off with an idea like "blackmail the three hot bitches next door into performing the most degrading sex acts possible" and the next thing you know the guy's in love with his roommate. It's a freakin' sickness.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> I have the exact opposite problem - I keep trying to insert romance/relationships into stories that should be pure, unadulterated smut. I'll start off with an idea like "blackmail the three hot b*tches next door into performing the most degrading sex acts possible" and the next thing you know the guy's in love with his roommate. It's a freakin' sickness.


I have the same problem. I have to keep reminding myself not to be so nice to my bitches. That's why I imagine I'm writing to a male audience. It works for me.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Im the same


KelliWolfe said:


> I have the exact opposite problem - I keep trying to insert romance/relationships into stories that should be pure, unadulterated smut. I'll start off with an idea like "blackmail the three hot b*tches next door into performing the most degrading sex acts possible" and the next thing you know the guy's in love with his roommate. It's a freakin' sickness.


I do the same. I go thinking smut, and come out thinking how romantic lol


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

jamielakenovels said:


> I never put mine in erotica purgatory. When I first started, I switched categories (same book, same cover, same description) from erotica to romance and my sales skyrocketed in comparison.


So you picked NO erotica categories at all?? Really? That seems like you are just asking for Amazon to slap you.

Whats the problem with placing in the erotica category when that category can easily be found by people?


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

BlairErotica said:


> So the consensus seems to be that the only things going into erotica are those devoid of any hint of romance. It certainly seems to make sense from a marketing POV. I changed the category of a story that did have a romance in it from erotica to romance erotica and it went from no sales to some immediately. A sign of the times, I suppose. I have a longer story that is suitable for serialization into 5 to 10k chunks (five or so) that is erotic, but overall has a romantic story and will be doing that, releasing one episode every few days under another pen name, tagging it with the emphasis on being hot romance. It will be an interesting departure. I'll get the entire thing edited and formatted so that I can put in hooks to the following books before I start releasing. Maybe I'll do them one a day and see what happens...it could prove to be an enlightening week.


You get to pick 2 categories

I pick

Erotica
Erotica/romance

If its a paranormal i pick

Erotica/paranormal
erotica/romance

But erotica is always there.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

The genre I'm having the most success in is much more accessible in erotica. I just have to figure out what is triggering the filter and avoid it. I'm getting tons of algo love but keep getting filtered. Who knows! I'm going insane. I should probably go write something.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Kalypsō said:


> I put my short smut in erotica. I've got a series that hits the best seller list in it's genre as soon as it gets rank. I mean, I have HEA in some of them, but to be honest, there is no freaking way I would subject romance readers to what I'm writing! It's WAY too kink for mainstream romance.  Honestly, I can't even tell my husband what I'm writing because I don't want to see THAT look on his face. I think that has a lot ot do with what does well in erotica. The freaky kink.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I did't write anything yesterday. I seriously had to take a day off because I was getting really stressed out, not sleeping, obsessing about sales. ARG! But I have to get back in the saddle today. Got to satisfy all those freaky pervs out there. Wait, I'm the freaky perv writer. _Crap._ I'm a freaky perv!


I completely agree with you. You know how romance ( real romance readers react to smut, its shunned ) If there is a little bit of romance in mine it goes into erotica/romance but its always under erotica category. If there is any mention of d*cks and p*ssies it goes in erotica even if they end up together at the end or it hints that they will.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Kalypsō said:


> The genre I'm having the most success in is much more accessible in erotica. I just have to figure out what is triggering the filter and avoid it. I'm getting tons of algo love but keep getting filtered. Who knows! I'm going insane. I should probably go write something.


WHen you say you are filtered. Do you mean amazon is keeping you stuck in the review part? As right now I have a short that has been stuck in there for over 48 hours.

OR are you saying they are letting it through but then it cant be found when you type the name in?


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

kalel said:


> WHen you say you are filtered. Do you mean amazon is keeping you stuck in the review part? As right now I have a short that has been stuck in there for over 48 hours.
> 
> OR are you saying they are letting it through but then it cant be found when you type the name in?


The adult filter means your books can't be found in the general search. They can only be found in kindle or books searches.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

KelliWolfe said:


> You are not alone. I started off with two steampunk/alternate history novels that sank without a ripple and never came close to recouping costs on the editing and covers. But I can make a living writing smut, and that beats the hell out of being stuck for the rest of my life in a soul-sucking EDJ.


The funny thing is, all of us who are trying or doing erotica are in the same boat. We really want to get paid for writing ( sci-fi, romance, whatever ) but have found that it's not paying. But jump over to erotica and things seem to move


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

swolf said:


> This fits in well with my current challenge, which I'm running behind on.
> 
> I'm in. I'll send an email when I get home.


Swolf how come none of your books are in KU? or am I mistaken. Usually when I look beside books it will says $0 in prime or ku


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Kalypsō said:


> I guess KU changes things. Honestly, I think I might venture into romance because I'm sick of my work getting adult filtered for incomprehensible reasons.





Kalypsō said:


> I've tried dubcon and romantic. Still doesn't do well. I even rebranded them. Nothing. I'm sticking with the freaky kink that seems to work. Everything seems to be PI. Maybe different is good. Who knows.


Help me get my head around this. DUBCON and romance. So like student and teacher? Don't work?

What freaky kink are you writing or seeing. Milking and monsters are you referring to that? I need to find the kinky department on amazon as all i am seeing is billionaires, cowboys and paranormal


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

kalel said:


> Swolf how come none of your books are in KU? or am I mistaken. Usually when I look beside books it will says $0 in prime or ku


I have a separate pen name for the books I'm placing in Select. (Two, actually.)


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

swolf said:


> I have a separate pen name for the books I'm placing in Select. (Two, actually.)


Dear lord. When do you _sleep_?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

KelliWolfe said:


> I have the exact opposite problem - I keep trying to insert romance/relationships into stories that should be pure, unadulterated smut. I'll start off with an idea like "blackmail the three hot b*tches next door into performing the most degrading sex acts possible" and the next thing you know the guy's in love with his roommate. It's a freakin' sickness.


Same thing happens with me. My attempt at a BDSM story ended up being a romance with a little bit of spanking.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Got three stories done since Monday. Lots of fun and knowing others are working provides that little push I sometimes need to get down to and not waste time on crap I can easily miss out on. 

I'll simply keep at it and hopefully others will continue with this informal group as well.


----------



## nellgoddin (Jul 23, 2014)

KelliWolfe said:


> My latest sweet little erom is a $2.99 13k word short that has been ranking as well or better than my PIs because of tons of KU borrows. I think there's a market for erom shorts that KU is opening up; people didn't want to pay $2.99 for a short when they could get novels for that, but now with KU they're willing to give them a try.


Agreed, Im finding the same thing here. I am putting effort into covers and editing, but my 2.99 eroms are doing well with no reviews thanks to KU.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for setting up this challenge. I didn't do 5 short stories, but I did 2 long ones. It's been great having a place to chat with other erotica authors. G+ is A OK.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks to Jamie for setting this up, and also to the folks participating in chat. They helped motivate me to keep writing when I wanted to take a break.

Five books written and published this week:

Monday - PI - 7K
Tuesday - Sitter 8K
Wednesday - PI - 9K
Thursday - PI - 7K
Friday - GB - 10K

Once again, thanks for all the support, and it's been fun chatting.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

kalel said:


> So you picked NO erotica categories at all?? Really? That seems like you are just asking for Amazon to slap you.
> 
> Whats the problem with placing in the erotica category when that category can easily be found by people?


I just saw a short cowboy erotic story that was in the western genre category. Yikes. That's sure to stir up something amongst those older guys who are looking for Zane Grey. LOL


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I finished out the week doing pretty okay. 

Monday 8500 billionaire romance
Tuesday 5000 menage 
Wednesday 2000 menage
Thursday 500 menage
Friday 2500 menage. 

I have one finished billionaire romance that will be a three part serial and two complete menage shorts. Got kind of stressed midweek from putting too much pressure on myself, but I'm over it.   Hoping for an even stronger week next week.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

Want to thank everyone for the good conversation and motivation @G+ this week.  My writing pace is MUCH slower than y'all but I made my goal of completing one 6k story including edits and cover creation.  
Next week maybe I can get it to 1.5 stories?

Would love it if we could continue again next week, Jaime?


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in full-on write mode for a serial project, but I want to publish three erotic shorts this week. That's going to push me into 6K a day total output, but I'm going to need to start pulling in more than a few hundred coins a month... real soon.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a great time. I'll do it again next week if others do.

Monday-5,000 word Gay Erom to be made into 10,000 later
Tuesday-5,000 word Gay Erom to be made into 10,000 later (It's the 2nd book in the series Monday's book started).
Wednesday-5,000 words on a story I am ghostwriting on
Thursday was a fail.
Friday (tonight)-expanded the Monday story into 10,000.
Now I"m off to read the 2nd book and see where expansion can happen.
This isn't what I want to write, but I am hoping it brings in extra cash. I prefer to write drama, either in psychological thriller, family saga, historical or contemporary, but that builds so slowly. It is building, but damn. I've been at it 3 years.

To those who said they always end up with romance when writing smut, I have the same problem with yet another pen name. Good Lord, a man and wife go on various kinky sexual adventures and what does the man do? Falls in love with his male intern. This was supposed to be straight smut, dammit! Which reminds me, I haven't written a book under that name and sales have dried up. Better resurrect that one, too.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Something I find odd is that my erotica sales are consistent, and I haven't published since June. I make about $100 a month off of three stories and one of them is permafree  (2k, 3k, 3.5k). I know that's not a lot of money, but I know I could probably be making a full time income off these erotica stories if I had continued to release one a week. But my passion for writing full length novels gets the best of me. I do enjoy writing the smut, but it takes more motivation to do so. 

I'm really going to try publishing one a week for the next year. I usually write, edit, make covers and upload with a total time committment of 6-8 hours, and for the work I've put out it's easily come to 4x minimum wage. I just wanted everyone here to know (if they don't already) that there is money in erotica. And my erotica is very tame, I believe. It's graphic, but none of it has kinks. It's straight up sexy men doing sexy things to other men. 

This thread has given me motivation to get moving. 

ETA: 80% of my sales are on Barnes and Noble. I don't know how the heck that happened. Kobo has flatlined at one sale, Apple gets a few here and there and I make about $5 on Amazon a month.


----------



## JessieSnow (Jul 25, 2014)

K.B. said:


> ETA: 80% of my sales are on Barnes and Noble. I don't know how the heck that happened. Kobo has flatlined at one sale, Apple gets a few here and there and I make about $5 on Amazon a month.


That's so funny... I guess it's different for everyone. For me, Barnes and Noble makes about $5 a month (if that), & Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, and Google Play have pretty much flatlined. Amazon and All Romance eBooks both make about $75 per month each. I have three published stories too, one perma-free, and a bundle. Also gay, not too kinky.

I keep hearing about how "[insert retailer] makes the most money" or "Amazon is the whale anyway, you should enroll in KU", but the numbers just don't reflect that for me. Committing to KU would effectively cut my feeble income in half. I don't yet have faith in the borrows. Perhaps later.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

How short are your works? I'm moving toward the 5-7K goal for each short, so I wonder if that's too short to deal with ARE. 

Also, I'm uploading my latest erotica title as we speak (the first sine June). This thread put my arse into gear, and I just wrote the last 3K of the story.


----------



## JessieSnow (Jul 25, 2014)

K.B. said:


> How short are your works? I'm moving toward the 5-7K goal for each short, so I wonder if that's too short to deal with ARE.
> 
> Also, I'm uploading my latest erotica title as we speak (the first sine June). This thread put my arse into gear, and I just wrote the last 3K of the story.


They run from about 7,300 to 8,500, and the trilogy bundle is 23k. It's a pretty good length I think, although two trilogies I'm working on now are going to be 10k installments and 5k installments, so it seems I just don't know where exactly to settle.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I wish I could get up to that level, but I'm trying to keep romance out of it for now. And that's a lot for pure smut!


----------



## JessieSnow (Jul 25, 2014)

It is, and I began to regret the higher word counts once it came to the third book. I'd made a habit of having three explicit, long scenes per book with around 500-1,000 words of story between scenes. But it probably wasn't necessary to have three whole scenes each, and by the third book, I was just like, "Geez, these characters are breeding like rabbits. It's essential to the story line, but still..." It was more work for the same prices, and I don't necessarily recommend writing at those lengths if it is mostly explicit scenes.


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Hugs to you Eelkat.

I enjoyed the five day challenge a lot! I missed Monday with family stuff, but did all the other nights and I managed:

5k Pirate story
5k Alien story
2k Headmaster story (not finished yet).

Seeing the others sprinting and producing word counts as we go was really motivating.
Thanks Jamie, I'm totally in to do it again.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds great. I'll be doing it again this Monday-Friday (October 27-31st) Looking forward to those who want to do sprints again with me! Today is Saturday and instead of taking the day off, I'm going to write. 10 more eroticas and I'll be making my first milestone financial goal every month, I believe.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay, Jamie! Good for you.  I'll be there Monday, typing away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

If you do it in November, I'm there.  Right now I'm busy until Tuesday taking care of my lovely 96-year-old grandmother.  I'm having a lot of fun and learning a lot from her.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

BTW, just now I joined a Facebook group called "Review Seekers" and also ran across one for "Erotic Review Seekers." Thought some of you might want to know.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

jamielakenovels said:


> Sounds great. I'll be doing it again this Monday-Friday (October 27-31st) Looking forward to those who want to do sprints again with me! Today is Saturday and instead of taking the day off, I'm going to write. 10 more eroticas and I'll be making my first milestone financial goal every month, I believe.


Hooray on the next week of erotica writing and hooray on your progress!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Is anyone having trouble with Draft2Digital, or all ya'll in Select? I've had my latest release stuck in the "Requested Listing" phase for 36 hours.


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, sticking with select for the erotica stuff because my borrows are about the same as my sales, so I'm still getting like $1.50 for each borrow on something that is only 5k words. Bit of a no-brainer for me


----------

